# US Military Archives - Two Links



## AWP (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.abmc.gov/home.php

Find a grave of a servicemember buried in a military cemetary. Not all encompassing, but it is a good start. An example of one entry:


> Lonnie D. Rister
> Staff Sergeant, U.S. Army
> Service # 38372091
> 291st Infantry Regiment, 75th Infantry Division
> ...



Government arcives:
http://aad.archives.gov/aad/

I have yet to use this personally but I'll take a stab at it later and see how things pan out.

For those of you looking for info on a person you can add these links to your toolbox.

Happy hunting.


----------



## pardus (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for this, a valuable resource.


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2008)

The archives.gov link has a ton of info, but a lot of missing items as well. I wouldn't consider it to be conclusive, only a good starting point.


----------

